# Turkish Delights, by Lizzy (~BHM, ~BBW, Force feeding, romance, ~XWG)



## lizzy (Jun 23, 2007)

~BHM, ~BBW, Force feeding, romance, ~XWG - An American chef is kidnapped and force fed to a size that is suitable for his royal Turkish bride.

​*
Turkish Delights
 By Lizzy*​ 
It had been literally years since Jason had taken a real vacation. He read avidly about traveling to exotic locales, seeing the scenery, meeting the local people  truly immersing himself in the culture, especially the food. 

Jason had always had a deep passion for food. He had attended a well-respected culinary academy straight out of high school. He worked hard to perfect his craft by taking jobs in establishments specializing in different cuisines. Experimentation with spices and food ingredient combinations made him a name within the culinary community. He was in high demand and frequently worked 16-hour days sampling each delectable creation. Other chefs respected his sensitive palette and would have him taste test their dishes to determine if it were the right texture, taste, and presentation of flavors. 

After eating so much rich food, youd think that Jason would be immense. Ironically, Jason maintained a 34-inch waist with firm abs, and wide muscular shoulders. Other chefs commented often on this abnormality, their own bodies widened by years of overindulgence. Jason would just smile and joke that it was all on account of good genetics. 

Jason, always a very private person, never shared the details about the exhausting hours he spent at the gym before and/or after work. He ran laps, swam, sweated in sweltering steam rooms, and pumped iron like a madman to make sure he was able to squeeze into his work pants everyday. It wasnt until after being laid up with a football injury that he began to grow fat. 

His eating habits stayed the same  tasting everything; eating full meals, that gradually became larger as he grew, at odd hours; the stress of working long hours and lack of sleep  all took its toll. His weight ballooned from a trim 168 to 221 in 6 months. His flat belly transformed into a large, swollen orb spilling over his pants to the delight of his coworkers. They thought he was finally catching up with them. 

Jason, once obsessed with keeping his weight down, gave in gratefully to the needs of his evolving body. He began to enjoy his softer, more pliable body and the freedom it implied. He could eat until he was truly satisfied and beyond, his belly bulging, belt buckle being taken down another notch, his zipper refusing to close. He ate with abandon, caressing his overstuffed belly as he overinflated it with his feasting. 

Three and a half months later, he was fast approaching 300 pounds. It was around this time when he began to yearn to sample all the regional dishes of Europe and Asia. He booked his gastronomic tour. He began in France and planned to eat his way through to Turkey. He knew little about Turkey, except that he was looking forward to fully experiencing the culinary expertise of their chefs. 

He grew rounder as he toured. Jason often cursed his lack of foresight in buying larger clothing to take along, leaving room for his expanding flesh. So, he had to make his clothing fit, squeezing himself into shirts and jeans at least a size too small now.

Turkey was indeed beautiful. Jason stayed on the water in the older section in Bodrum. He was very taken with its whitewashed stone buildings draped in colorful bougainvillea, the sandy beaches, and rocky coves of the area. He visited their Museum of Underwater Archaeology, which is supposed to be the largest in the world.

Jason mainly frequented the boat docks and the quaint restaurants that ran beside the seashore. He could honestly say that their cuisine never ceased to maintain his full interest. He feasted on the pilafs, kebabs in cream sauce, mutton ragout, many varieties of yoghurt, and two of his favorite desserts  Tulumba tatlisi, or fried pastry with syrup, and Turkish Delights. 

Jason had heard from some friends that the people were aloof and overly cautious around Americans, but he never found this to be true. He was greeted warmly at most of the places he visited. He felt very welcome and at home as he would stroll around the area after a good meal, rubbing his bloated belly. 

One evening Jason had enjoyed a particularly good meal of grilled quail and roasted vegetables when a tall, good-looking man approached him as Jason stood at the bar drinking a good Turkish beer called Tekel Biras&#305;. Jason was a bit taken aback when the man grasped and stroked Jasons bulbous butt cheeks and engorged belly.

You are a beautiful man," the tall man said with a heavy Turkish accent, but in perfect English.

Why thanksI think, Jason said, pressing his belly up against the bar afraid of what else the man would grab next. 

I apologize if I was rude, he began. No need to be embarrassed. We appreciate the expanse of the flesh here.

They chatted for a time. The well-dressed mans name was difficult for Jason to pronounce so he was permitted to call him Gil. Gil was very helpful, giving Jason advice on where to go and what to see during his visit. Shortly after ten oclock, they parted company. He began the short walk back to his hotel and the man waved farewell from in front of the bar. Jason never heard the men behind him. He was grabbed roughly and felt a sharp pain in his head. He blacked out. 

Bright lightsa dull ache in his headlight blindingeyes tearinga feeling of intense fullness bombarded his senses  OOHHHH ... UGHHH  AAAAHHHH. He tried to touch his belly but couldnt. His hands were firmly strapped to his sides. 

He opened his eyes, blinking as tears blinded him. Jason could hear male voices talking, pleading, whimpering, and some loud cries in the distance. When his vision cleared, he saw he was reclined in padded chair, similar to what a dentist would have in his office. The exception was that this chair had belts of hard, cold steel which wrapped securely around his upper body and clamped down on his wrists. He could also feel a large, gaping hole in the seat of the chair. He could vaguely feel that his ass was leaning down into the hole. He attempted to look up but could not see his feet over the giant expanse of his belly.

_ "Oh my lord. What's been done to me? I'm enormous!" _Jasons mind raged as he stared in horror at his blown-up belly.

He tried not to panic as he turned his head to try to see his surroundings. To Jasons right, there was a man in a similar predicament. He was in his mid-twenties, handsome, and possibly Italian. His belly was grossly swollen into a giant ball. He cried out as two scantily clad women feed him fruit. 

More  take more  come  more  one woman instructed him, pushing grapes between his lips.

No! No more, please, he cried. Moving his face side to side, he was still powerless to stop her from feeding him more fruit. The other woman rubbed oils into his overstretched belly as he pleaded for his stuffing session to end.

When Jason looked to his left, he was able to see two more men. He was shocked to see one man strapped to a chair youd see in a massage parlor  black, slightly padded  meant to straddled, leaving the back open to the massage. This chair was like that. The mans thighs straddled the chair and his chest and slightly enlarged belly were pressed painfully up against the front. This chair was suspended and slanted forward to compress the mans midsection. And his ass was colossal! He had two outrageously super-pumped orbs  a vast bubble butt. 

And, there was one of those butt machines Jason had seen on a porn site somewhere. The mechanism pushed a huge cock into his butt, thrusting his body forward, squashing his swelling belly, the man savagely grunting. When Jason squinted he could see why the mans belly was swelling. His face was in a leather harness and was being pushed into a tank with a large pastry tip attached, his lips wrapped around the tip. Every time he was pushed forward, his head was thrust into it; his face swelled with the contents being pumped into him and swallowed down. 

Closer to Jason on the left, a 300-pound woman was suspended from what could have been described as a love swing. The sobbing womans body was face-down in the harness. Her mountainous belly was squeezed through a large gap  its mass weighing her down. She continued to weep as two men worked scented oil into her massive belly. A man stood between her chunky legs, making sure her knees were bent and stretched far apart. The other smaller man kneaded her softened ass. She hung doggie-style swaying as her needs were attended to. That was when Jason spotted Gil  still dressed in the same business suit. He approached the hanging fattened woman, took out a long tape measure, wrapping it around the womans thighs, hips, and belly. Gil then reached out prodding the substantial belly. Jason heard only two words: "More fat."

No, no, the woman begged. Too full! Toooo fulllll!

Deep pots were rolled beside the now squirming woman. One man positioned himself at her head, holding a large wooden spoon and the other man remained between her thighs. Two portly men were near her sides. As one man stuffed her face full of a heavily spiced pilaf, the smaller man put his hands between her outstretched thighs, squeezing her clitoris between two fingers, and one of the men working her plump hanging belly. If the woman refused the food offered, the other man paddled her behind until she opened wide. Her moaning quickly turned into a mooing and grunting; she wolfed down more food and the hand between her thighs moved faster and then slowed down not allowing her to reach orgasm until all was ingested. 

The grunting man with the bubble butt opened his eyes, a concerned look on his face as his ass and belly were measured and prodded. The mans eyes went wide as Gil whispered to him, More fat.

The mechanisms were turned up to high, pushing the mans lips permanently to the top of the hose. The mans grunting stopped as his face was firmly pushed against the top of the tube. Jason could hear strong sucking and swallowing noises coming from the man. The butt machine was ramming into him faster and faster. 

The man on Gils right already began to call out as Gil approached him. Please, sir, please  I am too enlarged, I implore you  I must rest  too filled with food!

Gil gave him a good slap on his belly. OOOOFFF. It was tight as a drum.

This one is full, Gil told the woman. His feeding ceased and Gil turned his full attention to Jasons captive form. 

Whats going on? Jason asked him.

You have been done the great honor to be selected to be in service with the sultan, Gil answered.

What?!

Let me explain. The sultan is a fat admirer. He used to enjoy fattening up some of his harem girls, but has found men to be more of a challenge. You will remain here to be filled daily until your belly holds no more. You will grow plump for His Greatness, Gil said.

And if I wont cooperate? Jason asked.

Jason felt a tightening in his ass as water surged into him, inflating him further. AHHHHHGH

We took that into account. Filled with water or food  your choice. As you fill your belly with food, we will remove some water  one replacing the other, Gil told him. 

Ok, ok, I get it. Ill eat.

With that a large cart was brought to Jasons side. Steaming trays of kebabs, vegetables, breads, soups, and desserts were presented to him. The four harem girls were told, Make fat. Two fed Jason while the other two kneaded his belly. 

Slowly he could feel the water leave him, but the feeling of bloat was replaced by that of good warming food. His belly was expanded into a sphere  bloated from the food and drink. 

Two hours later, Gil pronounced him full. He was sponged down and assisted to a feather bed where he was finally permitted to sleep.

Jason got into the routine of rising late, being bathed, dressed, and measured by gorgeous women. Then he would spend most of the day being fed until he was about to burst and then placed into a hot bath again while still very swollen with food. His aching belly formed its own island on the top of the rose-scented water. 

For the next three weeks, Jason feasted on oysters, fish balls, stuffed chard, stuffed vine leaves with ground meat, and lamb with onions, as well as many pieces of Turkish Delight. He ate slowly, thoughtfully, savoring every ingredient. 

Jason frequently asked how a dish was prepared or for the ingredients. He would occasionally make suggestions to incorporate into the preparation of a particular dish. At first, the cooks humored him, but when they realized he had made subtle improvements, he quickly became a favorite.

The dishes he was served became more complex and one of the cooks would be at his side as he devoured each dish to take down any suggestions Jason made about the food. It was during one of those consultations when he finally met the sultan.

The sultan was small boned and of average height. His well-tailored shirt was of white silk and his business suit was Italian, of the finest materials. His ears were pierced and he wore several rings. 

The sultans sudden appearance set forth an interesting chain of events. The speed at which the men were fed or, rather, the intensity, increased three-fold. Savage grunting began in earnest as each man tried to keep up with the quantities being stuffed into them. Soft caresses turned into hard belly slaps and painful jiggling of their bloated flesh. 

Since Jason was usually compliant, he wasnt normally placed in a holding device. But, in expectation of the sultans visit, he was fastened into a harness. He knelt doggy-style - his softened body and rounding belly best displayed. Instead of Jasons steady diet of dishes, he was suffering through the ordeal of being pumped tremendously full of a thick paste like a cream of wheat  tasteless, gooey, and incredibly heavy inside his belly. 

More fat! More fat! the man demanded of Jasons bloated cheeks, slapping his face. Jason was brutally whipped to coerce him to suck in more as the sultan moved through the throng of fat men. 

Jason felt like a cream puff being overly filled. So full. So heavy. It didnt take long for Jason to feel that he had ceased expanding. There was simply no more room in his jam-packed belly. He had hit the pinnacle and discovered his limitations. He squeezed his eyes closed as tears streamed down his puffy cheeks. His belly which had long ago touched the floor was packed way beyond capacity. Jason began to feel he would surely die with his belly bursting open  in time pain overtook him 

Then everything just stopped. The gag and tubing were removed from inside his mouth. Through his tears he saw the imposing face of the sultan and he was far from pleased. 

Jason cried out as he was forced to stand. He was supported by two powerfully-built servants of the sultan and brought moaning and panting to lay belly up on a settee. Through his pain, Jason could hear the angry voice of the sultan reprimanding the feeders in their own language. 

Having picked up much of the language, Jason understood most of what was being said: Fools  this one is special  if youve damaged him  bring me the clay.

One of the women went running to the other side of the room and came back with a large container. She bowed, knee to the ground, holding the container over her head, presenting it to the sultan. The sultan opened the container and extracted a large wad of a clay-like substance. Jason cried out as the sultan lightly brushed his skin.

I am sorry, but this will help. I will try to be gentle, the sultan said in English.

Jasons fingers clutched the edges of the settee as the sultan began coating his abused belly with a thick layer of the clay. He moaned through clenched teeth as the sultan massaged the smooth clay in, warmed by the mans large hands.
_
"This is a big one,"_ the sultan thought to himself. _"Look at how tight his skin is stretched across his gut. He looks like he is ready to pop."

_ Jason's breath was labored as he struggled not to scream.

_"Oh, no,"_ thought Jason. _"Hurts too much ... can't bear it."

_ My cooks tell me of your expertise in the kitchen. I must confess I have truly enjoyed your unique  touch, the sultan said as he expertly worked his fingers into Jasons round, full belly. 

Jason could only grunt in response. Seeing his pain, the sultan began again, I apologize for my servants enthusiasm. They know how much I appreciate a man being fattened and you have inflated so nicelyvery appealing to me and my women.
_
"Not so painful now," _Jason thought. _"This feels good, but I'm so full ... so full._"

Ahhhhh  ooooh  ooooo  ahh  Jason breathed.

The sultan smiled broadly. He didnt stop, never deviating from his task of massaging such a beautiful sphere. It feels soft, yes? I see you are more comfortable now."

As the sultan continued, Jasons grip relaxed and he lay very still. He listened intently as the sultan made him two offers. The first one was that he desired Jason to come take over his kitchens. He would be responsible for family as well as state dinners. This would be an incredible opportunity for Jason and he knew it  instant fame. The fact that the sultan was offering this to an American would be news in the culinary field as well as everywhere else. 

The second offer was more intriguing. The sultan explained he had a niece who was a large woman of about 380 pounds. She wanted a handsome husband who enjoyed food as much as she and wanted him to be much fatter than herself. She was an FA like her uncle. She loved and wanted to continue to fatten, but also wanted the fun of fattening a spouse. 

Jason responded with an explosive belch, and hastily apologized. The sultan only chuckled, No, no, that was the highest form of flattery for my cooks.

In the background, Jason could hear a succession of burping and farting. The feedees cried out as the heel of a hand ground into over-expanded bellies or they were gut punched until they released the desired gas in a vain attempt to pull the attention over from the rotund American. But the sultan ignored them. He gave orders to have Jason carried to a suite of rooms to be bathed, pleasured, and dressed. He was to be presented to his niece at dinner.

The servants carefully lifted the 393-pound Jason on the settee and transported him into stately bedchamber with a tremendous round bed at the center. Jason so unbearably expanded that he could barely move or speak. His loincloth was removed with great care by two of the five harem girls sent to pleasure him. His body was measured. His belly stretched to a full 76 inches around was massaged using the soft clay by four of the women. 

He called out in surprise as he felt his penis and balls workedtaken into the two remaining girls eager mouths. He felt a strong tugging sensation as his balls were licked and teasedsoft lips kissing his shaft. 

Jason moaned in ecstasy this time as the five beautiful women all working on his massively swollen body. They worked on him for what seemed like hours before he felt arms wrapping around the base of his belly as a girl mounted his throbbing shaft. 

AGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  The pleasure was almost too much to bear. His hips bucked slowly as his shaft was enveloped in a soft moist place which tightened and pulsed in response to his rhythm; his balls were pulled into someones loving mouth; his chest, shoulders, and belly soothed; his nipples pinched and suckled. When he came, he almost lapsed into unconsciousness as the pent-up emotion and pressure flowed from him. He was left in a state of utter euphoria and exhaustion.

Men were called back in to carry his naked form to the baths. There he was laid back and supported as they washed his tired limbs, then oiled, and sent to a long slumber.

Jason awoke well rested and satisfied, cradling his still distended, round belly. As for the last few weeks, he hadnt been able to see above the large obstruction and still couldnt this morning. He edged to the end of the bed. Immediately there were two women at his side with towels and wash water. They helped him dress for dinner.
The new dress slacks tightly hugged his ass, the pleats puckered and constricted around his blown-up middle. The buttons on the silk dress shirt barely closed, and small gaps of his flesh could be easily seen. 
_
"This will have to do for now," _Jason thought. _"I'll just put a suit jacket over and no one will be the wiser."

_ Jason was led to the banquet hall where the sultan and his family were preparing to have dinner. He was introduced to the sultana, the sultans plump young wife and their children. Then Jasons eyes met those of the sultans niece, Aysun, which meant beautiful as the moon in Turkish. Jason thought she was a stunningly beautiful woman.

Aysun was in her late twenties. Her 375 pounds only enhanced her beauty. Her long, dark brown hair was arranged decoratively on top of her head. Her large, full breasts were eye catchingly shown off by the low v-neck of her deep purple dress, which also brought out her violet eyes, which sparkled whenever she looked at Jason. He was totally enthralled by her loveliness. 

They were placed next to each other at dinner. Dinner began with a soup course and with loaves of freshly baked bread. This was followed by a poultry, meat, and fish course consisting of goose stew with tomatoes, grilled mutton in a thick sauce and served in puff pastry, and grey mulley pilaki with a palette-cleansing sorbet served between each course. 

Jason ate heartily. His hosts kept him well fed by serving him huge portions. Jason remembered reading it was impolite to ask for seconds. 

_"I guess that's why they are serving mammoth portions," _Jason chuckled to himself, _"And enjoy watching me fatten like a Thanksgiving turkey." 

_ Jason could not ignore the effect his bulging shirt buttons were having on Aysun. Her smiles grew wider watching him. But, Jason also noticed that her own belly protruded against the soft fabric of her dress and occasionally he would find her discretely rubbing it as it grew large with food. 

His belly strained the buttons even more as he feasted, while speaking to her. As he grew more rotund, the space in between the buttons pulled farther apart and eventually a few snapped open under the pressure. 

Jason blushed. Aysun remarked in English that she liked a man with a healthy appetite. Jason told her that he also appreciated a woman with a great appetite. She smiled shyly. This opened the conversation which lasted for several hours. 

He and Aysun went for a walk in the gardens followed in the distance by a chaperone. Jason was trying to walk off some his meal to make room for the dessert coming later. Both were enchanted with each other. They walked closely together without touching, which was the custom.

Jason promised to cook wonderful meals for Aysun and described them in detail. They chit-chatted like this for some time, then Aysun led him to a rose garden set up with swings and garden furniture. After they sat, two servants came over with two large steaming pots. Jason was presented with Tulumba tatlisi, fried pastry in sweet syrup, his favorite dessert.

But, Aysun, there must be nearly one hundred in there, Jason observed. I couldnt possibly

I have always been a little sensitive about my weight, Aysun began. I wish to marry you. But, I have always insisted that my husband be at least 50 pounds heavier. You are only eighteen pounds heavier; you have thirty two more to go.

Wanting to prove himself, Jason took a deep breath and began eating the Tulumba tatlisi one by one. Their eyes meet as they each popped the dessert into their own mouths. The sweet syrup was dripping down his fingers; he removed his jacket  loosened his collar. Her belly was rounding out as half of her dessert was devoured. A button popped off his pants. He shifted in his seat, leaning back, stifling a belch ... chew, chew, chew. He came to the end of his pot, and she smiled slyly, presenting him with hers to finish. 

Fifty more  he sweated, groan ... hmmph ... hmmph ... chew, chew. He rubbed his belly, stuck a finger in the waistband trying vainly to loosen the pants and make more room. He had to lean back again, trying to reduce the rising pressure  so engorged  no more room

Aysun popped more into his mouth as he held and rubbed his sore belly, which was so inflated. More shirt buttons burst open until he finally ate the last ONE.

Jason proved himself to her, and plans were made that night for the wedding to take place three months from that day. He took over the kitchens and worked closely with the sultans family in planning the wedding banquet.

Jason had Aysun sample each tasty dish he was thinking about making for the feast. He enjoyed watching her put on weight, which of course meant that he had much more than thirty two pounds to add to his portly frame to match her. 

This also meant several all-day stuffing sessions with the feeders as well as with the cooks in the kitchen. He sat there as cooks presented him with dish after disheating each completelyoffering suggestions on how to improve and moving on to the nexthis belly stuffed larger and larger. 

As the wedding day approached, he sent out several invitations to some of his good friends and his sister, who were astounded not only by his weight gain but by his good fortune to gain such a bride and a dream job  never having to worry about his future happiness.

The wedding ceremony was simple compared to the complexity of the wedding feast afterward. The five hundred guests and government officials were brought to an ornately decorated room filled with flowers and the good wishes for the bride and groom. 

The orchestra began playing and the food was served. This was interrupted with the sultan making the formal presentation of the bride and groom to the company. Jason and Aysun were placed on a stage in two chairs, which looked like a king and queen would sit there. Jason gratefully took his place by the lovely Aysun, pulling up and adjusting the waist of his pants which were quite loose.

The sultan, his wife and favorite courtesan took their seats directly across the stage from the couple and signaled for the procession to begin. Each guest brought up a wrapped gift which was graciously accepted, then delighted in feeding the bride and then the groom a small cake or dessert.

The sultan watched with great pride and amusement as he saw Jasons eyes bulge when it must have dawned on him how full he was becoming and that there were well over three hundred more guests left to go. 

Aysuns belly puffed up under her taffeta dress into a very round ball and continued to grow larger as she was fed stuffed to bursting by her guests. Jason could also feel and see the effects on himself. His pants were no longer loose, but tightened like a vice as he expanded. With no more room, his engorged middle began to inflate outward, widening and tightening.

Aysun needed to recline after awhile. People marveled at how large she was becoming. She gasped and panted her way through the last one hundred or so people  nearly in a trance so engorged with food was she.

Jason would have loved to watch her progress, but was having trouble managing his own. 

The sultan approached the exhausted groom with a last gift of food. May you always remain fifty pounds heavier.

He began to stuff poor Jason with the rich cake. Beyond pain, Jason concentrated on chewing and swallowing. At his last bite, there was a resounding applause. The two stuffed newlyweds were then gently carried and taken to the bridal chamber. They were fully inclined on padded settees as they were shown to the happy guests, the round, fattened bride a symbol of fertility in her swollen state. 

Both were taken off the settee in their chambers and placed next to each other on their bed. Jasons arms were unable to touch his massively weighted down fat before him. His belly so ballooned with excessive eating, it made his thighs part wide, unable to close, and his arms were unable to reach his sides.

They could only look longingly at each other, unable to move. Their fingers struggled to touch; their arms and legs stuck out helplessly from their bloated bodies  stretching  stretching, until finally his fingertips brushed hers


----------



## JP. (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice. Great description, my kind of story (kidnappings and force feedings). Reminds of The Emir's Wrath in the Weight Room.


----------



## holmegolud (Jun 24, 2007)

JP. said:


> Very nice. Great description, my kind of story (kidnappings and force feedings). Reminds of The Emir's Wrath in the Weight Room.



Reminds me of this story too, but I personally prefer bbw's to bhm's stories... Anyway, it's a great story, well written. Thank you!


----------



## kronoman (Jun 25, 2007)

really good story! you are a great writer!


----------



## Koldun (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice. I liked it a lot


----------



## lizzy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## bgb (Aug 19, 2008)

I was just going through the stories in this forum and came upon this one. I hope the author is still coming up with new stories. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't worry - she is. This is her current project.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 8, 2008)

Observer said:


> Don't worry - she is. This is her current project.



Then I hope we will see either a sequel or a similar story really soon. This one is great!


----------



## CremaToriA (Sep 15, 2008)

A great story from a great writer!

Hope to c more FFA/SSBHM story from u lizzy...

Keep goin!


----------

